# Sick Piranha



## richardabarrett (Aug 4, 2010)

I have three piranhas and one of my roommates gave the piranha raw tuna.
The following day we noticied that one of the piranhas kept swimming into the glass and upon further inspection we saw that the piranha had a cloudy film around both of his eyes, one eye was also completely gone. It had blown out of its face, all that was there was a black hole where his eye use to be. The other eye has a glossy film around it and the eye is also gone from the back. You can look from behind the piranha and see that there is nothing there.
Our fish is blind. Can anyone tell us what happened and what we need to do to prevent this from happening to our other piranhas.
Thanks


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

First off I would recomend not feeding raw tuna but rather other fish like tilapia shrimp etc.

Hard to say exactly what happened but lets start off by getting your water parameters, Ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH.
Also how many piranhas? What size tank? How big are they? and what filtration are you running?
Also how often and how much water do you change?

I dont think something like this would happen over night unless it was perhaps spoiled tuna but like I said its hard to say.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id say another fish just bit it out. P's will target eyes and tails on other fish so a missing eye isn't uncommon.

The cloudy eye is from bad water perameters.
Can you also get some pics as your descriptions are confusing.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Id say another fish just bit it out. P's will target eyes and tails on other fish so a missing eye isn't uncommon.
> 
> The cloudy eye is from bad water perameters.
> Can you also get some pics as your descriptions are confusing.


Agreed, I little more info is needed. Make sure to post your water parameters and tank size.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree.it wasn't tuna that ate the eye.the eyes or fins are usually the first to go on the next meal.hard for a tankmate to escape without eyes to see or fins to get away.tankmates are the cause of the missing eye or eyes.sorry for your loss as there's no saving a blind piranha.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If one has no eyes i suggest you get some clove oil and vodka and euthanize it as it will probably be finnished soon anyways.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

What everyone said and


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I'd really be interested in what those water parameters are... especially ammonia and nitrate.


----------

